# English language requirements



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear All,


As per immigration English language requirements I must have minimum 6.5 in Iltes…
Is this applied to my partner (wife )as well?

Additionally I have got an information that, if my bachelor and my wife bachelor study was in English then Iltes is not needed ,
Could you please confirm that ? if yes am I still bale to claim the English language Points for me and for my wife as well .?


Your support is very highly appreciated


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As per immigration English language requirements I must have minimum 6.5 in Iltes&#133;
> Is this applied to my partner (wife )as well?
> ...


Not necessarily.
Everyone in the application will have to meet a level of good English, however it is the Principal Applicant that must prove a different standard of good English than his or her spouse / partner / children.

The requirement for you as the Principal Applicant is a minimum score of 6.5 in the IELTS General or Academic test or you can prove you have the necessary requirement another way......

E.G. If your recognised qualification study degree course and that of your wife's was taught entirely in English you can claim this as having sufficient understanding of the English language instead of taking IELTS, but you must prove this to Immigration by producing a signed letter from the university proving your claim.

If you can prove this then yes you can claim the points. If not you will need IELTS general or academic to claim the points.

Please note that you may need IELTS to work in NZ depending on your profession and that profession may demand IELTS academic over IELTS general - check first.

We didn't need IELTS for NZ Immigration but my wife needed it to work as a nurse here.
We didn't check and she just went ahead and took IELTS general then found out she needed IELTS academic so had to do it again - Doh!


----------

